# Superkleer



## fivebk (May 2, 2015)

Can it get old and not work????

I have used some old single batch packets on three different wines and none of them have cleared. I have never had it fail me before and has always cleared a wine within a weeks time.

BOB


----------



## salcoco (May 3, 2015)

it is temp sensitive, wine needs to be at least 70 deg F.

If white wine add a 1/4 tsp tannin and then add superkleer.

how old is old?


----------



## fivebk (May 3, 2015)

8 months to hear


----------



## fivebk (May 3, 2015)

8 to12 months

Bob


----------



## dralarms (May 3, 2015)

salcoco said:


> it is temp sensitive, wine needs to be at least 70 deg F.
> 
> If white wine add a 1/4 tsp tannin and then add superkleer.
> 
> how old is old?





Why add 1/4 tsp tannin?


----------



## ibglowin (May 3, 2015)

Thats not old at all Bob. LOL Its should have done the trick. What type of wine? How long has it been since you added it? Do the usual. Make sure its degassed, keep it warm (70-74F) You might have to practice the 3P's just a bit.

Hope you are doing well buddy!



fivebk said:


> 8 to12 months
> 
> Bob


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2015)

I have to agree with dralarms...... Why do you need to add a quarter teaspoon of tannins to a white wine to have it clear? Please cite a reference for all of us.


----------



## salcoco (May 4, 2015)

I have no reference to cite for adding tannin other than a recommendation of a experienced wine maker that I trust. I have done it in the past and it works. although not a chemist etc. I believe the tannin add protein to the wine that allow for the formation of particle nuclei that is easier to drop out. the tannin does not affect the taste of the wine.


----------



## wineinmd (May 4, 2015)

After a quick Google search, it sounds tannins are added to low-tannins wines due to their negative charge, which attracts and causes positively charged proteins and polysaccharides to drop out. There is a post on this site with a lot more detail, which looks to be a copy paste from a WineMaker mag article from four years earlier with a different author than the one credited on the post here.


----------



## fivebk (May 4, 2015)

Hi Mike, good to hear from you.

The wine is a pear & pineapple melomel, it was 6 weeks old when I added the fining agent, had been vacuum Degassed twice and it has been more than a month since I added it. I mlay have to try raising the temp in the basement. I checked and the temp is only 65-68 degrees.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2015)

Bob,

I would definitely warm it up somehow (brewbelt etc.). The clearing process is basically a chemical reaction. Adding energy in the way of heat will make the reaction go faster!


----------

